# Replace Sage Grinder Pro



## Alan8 (Oct 27, 2021)

Hello All,

My SGP has packed in and while I wait for Sage to respond to me about what they can do about it, i was thinking of what better alternatives there are.

We now only do pour over coffee as sold our espresso machine. I'm therefore not too bothered about a grinder that does espresso really well but if there is an all in one option then (Drip, filter, french, pour over) I'd love to hear about it but for now I'm happy for other suggestions.

I've seen this one (link belwo) and wondered if this was decent or if there is anything else in this price range that's better or equally good or for maybe a little more, something better.









Eureka Mignon Crono Prosumer Home Coffee 50mm Burr Grinder - On Demand


**Please note - As of May 2021 Eureka Crono is being manufactured with filter coffee focussed burrs. We therefore sadly no longer recommend the Crono for espresso use. The Crono is now a very impressive filter coffee grinder as a result though, and will offer improved consistency, with fewer...



clumsygoat.co.uk





Thanks In advance


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Have a search for Fellow Ode V2 or Gen 2


----------



## Alan8 (Oct 27, 2021)

Rincewind said:


> Have a search for Fellow Ode V2 or Gen 2


Thank you


----------



## Jonathon White (Dec 7, 2021)

Alan8 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My SGP has packed in and while I wait for Sage to respond to me about what they can do about it, i was thinking of what better alternatives there are.
> 
> ...


I use this Eureka Mignon Specialita Grinder for filter and drip it’s also ok if you go back to espresso and I find it good. Once you get to grips with the small adjustments


----------

